# PR Card Received



## moley38 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys. Hubby and I landed in July and we are both now back inUK. We got our SIN cards, exchanged our drivers licenses for Ontario ones, and have also received our PR cards.

SIN - 1 week, Drivers - 2 weeks, and PR 4 weeks. Luckily uncle lives there and mailed them to us. 

We are moving permanently as from March 2010, with myself first to get a house to rent for us and our dog, and hubby arriving 26th March (dog flying in between!). The process took 2.5 years from September 2006 till passperts received 7th May this year. Boy it's been a long wait, but by golly it's a worthwhile one!

I would like to wish anyone who is thinking about emigrating to look at Canada first, as different provinces have different landscapes, jobs, etc, You may find that the one you first thought actually isn't the one for you!

For those who have applied, Good luck, and don't forget to keep saving, as there are so many hidden costs that, to be perfectly honest, you would never have thought about!:clap2:lane:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

moley38 said:


> Hi guys. Hubby and I landed in July and we are both now back inUK. We got our SIN cards, exchanged our drivers licenses for Ontario ones, and have also received our PR cards.
> 
> SIN - 1 week, Drivers - 2 weeks, and PR 4 weeks. Luckily uncle lives there and mailed them to us.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

I suppose you applied under the Federal programme and not Quebec. I believe the Federal process usually does take longer, but there are contributing factors such as whether you are on the list of 38, etc.

Anyhow, just wanted to drop a line. Wife is moving in Sep and I am going in Nov/Dec time. Just enough to experience real winter  Looking fwd to it!

Cheers


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations. 

Transfer your British Pounds into Canadian Dollars right away. It won't be long now until banking turmoil hits UK.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I cannot believe your PR card took only 4 weeks to arrive and you are not even resident in Canada , plus your uncle MAILED it to you , I emmigrated to Canada in 66 , applied for PR renewal card 3 months before going to Asia but card was not ready then . The only way you get your card when it is finaly ready , is to go to the office IN PERSON to collect it , yours came available in 4 weeks and your uncle collected it then forwarded it to you ???


----------

